# Update 300 gal. tank



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

Here is a update on the 300 gal. aquascape in the cafe in Flushing, NYC.
I also added in some Bosemani Rainbow after taking the pictures.
Still working on the design, but will be ready for the 2005 ADA.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*More pictures*

The tank is custom made is measures 144"long x15.5"wide x30"tall and is powered by 384 watts CF. I maintain the tank once every two weeks w/ 50% water change and etc.


----------



## ryuken168 (Feb 5, 2004)

*More picture to come*

The lighting time is 14 hours since the place opens at 7am and close at 9pm. The picture was taken around 10pm which the tip of the plant already closed. The cafe is open 7 days a week, so can't get a good picture.


----------



## Jeff Kropp (Apr 25, 2004)

A nice looking tank, the client should be very happy. For a tank maintained only every 2 weeks it looks especially good. I guess that extra height helps.
___
Jeff


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

A rhythmic, panoramic aquascape! I love the plant and fish choice.

I like it a lot!

Carlos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Ken,

That's gorgeous! I like your choice of plants and fish, they're very complimentary of eachother.

Best,
Phil


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah! Beautiful!

For the size of that thing you have done an outstanding job, especially maintaining the stem plants. Also the play of heights, shadows, and colors is very, very nice.

Could you go into some detail about what exactly you do every 2 weeks to make that tank looks as nice as it looks? To me a bi-weekly maintenace sounds like a serious task - too many things to adjust at one time.

--Nikolay


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Ken,

Well done. 

What's the name of this cafe and address ?

What's the of that LFS you mentioned in other post.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

*!!*

Awesome!!!
This aqua is really amazing. 
Great composition.


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

Do you have a plant list for that tank? I think its amazing. I think that is my favourite out of all your aquascapes that i have seen.


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

Sweet Tank.

What are the specs; lighting, CO2, filtration?


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

tsunami said:


> A rhythmic, panoramic aquascape! I love the plant and fish choice.


I couldn't have said it better. Well done.


----------



## nycxaro (Aug 27, 2004)

can anyone tell me what the golden colored stem plant is called?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

nycxaro said:


> can anyone tell me what the golden colored stem plant is called?


_Rotala rotundifolia_


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I love the 'up and down hill layout' you have going there, it gives the tank real depth.

As for nycxaro question, it's _Rotala indica_ or _rotundifolia_.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

:lol: :lol: That's awesome Howdy neighbor.Where in Flushing are you :?: I live in Middle Village Queens right off Metropolitan.I about 10 minutes from you.Would be nice to see that tank up close.Thats one of the nicest aquascapes i seen.Great job keep up the good work :!:


----------

